# مقال دراسي عن الصوم الكبير، و تحديد موعد الصوم وموعد العيد



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (3 مارس 2008)

*مقال دراسي عن الصوم الكبير، و تحديد موعد الصوم وموعد العيد*​ 
الصوم الكبير مدته 55 يوماً دعي بالكبير لأنه يحتوي على ثلاث أصوام هي: 
1. أسبوع الاستعداد أو بدل السبوت. 
2. الأربعين يوماً المقدسة التي صامها الرب يسوع صوماً إنقطاعياً
3. أسبوع الآلام .
وفي هذا الصوم لا يؤكل السمك الذي يؤكل في الصوم الصغير (صوم الميلاد) وذلك زيادة في التقشف والتذلل أمام الله ونحن نمضي من وراء السيد المسيح مشاركين له في صومه عنا وفي تألمه وموته من أجلنا وهكذا نحمل الصليب معه بقدر استطاعتنا.

ويختلف موعد هذا الصوم من عام إلى آخر بحسب تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة المجيد الذي يحدد في أي سنة من السنين بحسب قاعدة حسابية مضبوطة (نوردها فيما بعد في نفس الكتيب) بحيث لا يأتي قبل يوم ذبح خروف الفصح أو معه وإنما في يوم الأحد التالي له حسب تعاليم كنيسة الإسكندرية والتي تبعها العالم كله في القرون الأولى للمسيحية بحيث لا يأتي المرموز إليه قبل الرمز وبحيث لا نعيد مع اليهود، مع الاحتفاظ بيومي الجمعة لتذكار صلب السيد المسيح والأحد لقيامته.

ولا بد قي الصوم من الانقطاع عن الطعام لفترة من الوقت، وفترة الانقطاع هذه تختلف من شخص إلى آخر بحسب درجته الروحية واختلاف الصائمون في سنهم واختلافهم أيضاً في نوعية عملهم ولمن لا يستطيع الانقطاع حتى الساعة الثالثة من النهار فأن فترة الانقطاع تكون بحسب إرشاد الأب الكاهن.

وأيضاً فأن الأب الكاهن هو الذي يحدد الحالات التي تصرح فيها الكنيسة للشخص بعدم الصوم ومن أهمها حالات المرض والضعف الشديد.

أما عن الأسماء التي تعرف بها أسابيع الصوم الكبير فهي تتفق مع قراءات هذه الأسابيع فلقد قسمت الكنيسة الصوم الكبير إلى سبعة أسابيع يبدأ كل منها يوم الاثنين وينتهي يوم الأحد، وجعلت لأيام كل أسبوع قراءات خاصة ترتبط بعضها البعض ويتألف منها موضوع عام واحد هو موضوع الأسبوع. 

وموضوعات الأسابيع السبعة هي عناصر لموضوع واحد أعم هو الذي تدور حوله قراءات الصوم الكبير كلها وهو "قبول المخلص للتائبين".

الأحد الأول يدعى أحد الكنوز أو الهداية إلى ملكوت الله: فيه تبدأ الكنيسة بتحويل أنظار أبنائها عن عبادة المال إلى عبادة الله وإلى أن يكنزوا كنوزهم في السماء .
الأحد الثاني أحد التجربة: تعلمنا فيه الكنيسة كيف ننتصر على إبليس على مثال ربنا يسوع الذي أنتصر عليه بانتصاره على العثرات الثلاث التي يحاربنا بها وهي الأكل (شهوة الجسد) والمقتنيات (شهوة العيون) والمجد الباطل (شهوة تعظم المعيشة) .
الأحد الثالث أحد الابن الشاطر: فيه نرى كيف يتحنن الله ويقبل الخاطئ على مثال الابن الضال الذي عاد إلى أبيه.
الأحد الرابع أحد السامرية: يشير إلى تسليح الخاطئ بكلمة الله.
الأحد الخامس أحد المخلع: يرمز إلى الخاطئ الذي هدته الخطيئة وقد شدده المخلص وشفاه.
الأحد السادس أحد التناصر: فيه تفتيح عيني الأعمى رمزاً إلى الاستنارة بالمعمودية. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 
الأحد السابع أحد الشعانين : فيه نستقبل السيد المسيح ملكاً..

والصوم فترة نمو روحي ومن لا يشعر بذلك فأن مرجعه إلى أن صومه تم بطريقة خاطئة فهو إما جسداني لا روح فيه وإما اتخاذه غاية في ذاته بينما هو وسيلة توصل إلى الغاية، والغاية هي إعطاء الفرصة للروح. وللشعور بلذة وحلاوة الصوم يجب أن يقترن بالصلاة والصدقة والعمل بكل الوصايا وبهذا يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا.. وسمات الصوم المقبول نجدها في ما جاء بسفر يوئيل النبي (2 : 2) .

ولمن يسأل عن تسمية الأصوام بأسماء مثل صوم الرسل فإننا نعلم أن كل الأصوام المقررة في الكنيسة تصام لله ومنها صوم الأباء الرسل وقد دعي بهذا الاسم لا لأنه خاص بهم أو أنه يصام لهم لأن الأصوام كلها عبادة لله، ولكن لأنهم أول من صاموه في بداية خدمتهم ويطلق عليه "صوم الخدمة" وأيامه تبدأ من اليوم التالي ليوم عيد العنصره (حلول الروح القدس) وتنتهي يوم 5 أبيب تذكار استشهاد الرسولين بطرس وبولس ويحدد أيامه يوم عيد القيامة المجيد الذي يتقدم ويتأخر بحسب القاعدة الحسابية المعروفة. 

أما عن الشواهد الكتابية التي تتحدث عن الصوم في الكتاب المقدس فهي كثيرة جداً:
(خر34 :28 و قض 20 :26 و 1 صم 7 :5، 6، 31 : 11 -13 و 2 صم 1 :12، 12 :16 و 1مل 19 : 8،21 :27 و عز 8 :21،23 و نح 1 : 4، 9 :1و أس 4 : 3، 16، 9 : 30، 31 ومز 35 :13 و أش 58 :3-7 و أر 36 :9و دا 9 :3،10 : 2،3 و يونان 3: 5، 7 و يوئيل 2 : 12،15و زك 8 : 19 ومت 4 :2، 6 : 16،9 :15،11 :18، 19 : 21 و أع 13 :1-3، 27 :9، 21 و1كو 7 :5 و 2كو6 :5،11 :27) . 

وعن الانقطاع عن بعض الأطعمة: 

أعطى الله الإنسان أن يأكل من بقول الأرض وأشجارها (تك 1: 29، 2: 16) ولم يسمح له بتناول اللحم إلا بعد الطوفان (تك 9: 3، 4) وهذه هي الطريقة التي استخدمها دانيال ورفاقه بأن يأكلوا فقط من بقول الأرض (القطاني) في صومهم (دا 1 : 12، 10 :2) .

ومن هذه الشواهد نعلم أن رجال الله مارسوا الصوم بطريقتين:

الطريقة الأولى : مارسوه تبعاً للظروف والأحوال التي حدثت ومسهم فيها أو كاد البلاء فالتجأوا إلى الله بواسطة الصوم والنوح والتذلل ليدفعه عنهم، ويعلمنا الكتاب أن هذا الصوم مارسه تارة شخص واحد بمفرده، وتارة عائلة أو قبيلة فقط، وتارة مارسته الأمة كلها وقد جعل بعضه سنة دائمة (أس9 :3،31) .

الطريقة الثانية : مارس الصوم رجال الله وشعبه كفريضة واجبة وجزء واجب للعبادة مثل الصلاة،وقد صامه الفرد منهم أو العائلة أو مجموع الأمة كما جاء في النصوص المتقدمة (الشواهد) 

ومن غير المقبول أن يقبل المسيحي أحد طرق الصوم (صوم الفرد) ويرفض الصوم الآخر (صوم الجماعة) كما تعلم بعض الطوائف المحتجة معتمدة على وصية السيد المسيح بأن يكون الصوم خفياً لا يهدف إلى التباهي أو التظاهر (مت 6 : 17، 18) . وهو ما نراه غير متعارضاً مع أصوامنا العامة (تماما كالصلاة فصلاة الكنيسة عامة - وهو ما تمارسه جميع الطوائف- لا يتعارض بأي حال من الأحوال مع صلاة المخدع الفردية السرية) . وكما تعلم الكنيسة أبنائها في الصلوات العامة أن تكون قلوبهم وأفكارهم في حضرة الله قائلة "ارفعوا قلوبكم" رغم وجودهم في وسط الجماعة هكذا تدعو الكنيسة أن يكون الصوم بهدف التذلل والتقرب من الله مصحوباً باقتناء الفضائل الروحية والصلوات الجماعية والفردية والصدقات السرية والمطانيات وغيرها من أشكال العبادة التي يطالبنا الله بها وليس بهدف الفخر أو التباهي أو التظاهر الذي تقاومه الكنيسة بكل قوة . ولا يمكننا أن نهمل جميع الشواهد الكتابية التي نرى فيها صوم الكنيسة عامة المرشدة بروح الله القدوس في أوقات محددة فقط لهاجس أن يصوم الشخص لهدف التظاهر.

وهو ما أكد عليه البروتستانت أنفسهم في كتاباتهم وقد جاء في كتاب "كشف الظلام في حقيقة الصلاة والصيام" المطبوع في بيروت سنة 1856م صفحة 108 ما يلي:
" الإنسان الذي يطالع الكتب المقدسة بفكر خال من الغرض لا يستطيع أن ينكر وجوب ممارسة الصوم فأننا نرى المخلص يكلم تلاميذه عن الصوم كإحدى الواجبات الدينية كما يتكلم عن الصلاة والصدقة ".

وفي صفحة 111 من هذا الكتاب " وكذلك نرى وجوب الصوم مما يقتضيه كلام السيد المسيح من أن تلاميذه يصومون إذا ارتفع العريس عنهم " "وأيضاً علم المسيح بفائدة الصوم وفاعليته في ازدياد إيمان تلاميذه وقوتهم حيث يقول لهم "أن هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصوم والصلاة "" وبحسب ما كان يعلم الرب يسوع من وجهة وجوب الصوم هكذا كان يفعل وكذلك تلاميذه لم ينسوا هذه التعاليم بعد صعوده عنهم لأننا نقرأ في أعمال الرسل أنهم كانوا يصومون كما نجد في الرسائل أيضاً عدة إشارات إلى ذلك".

وبعد كل ما تقدم مما يؤكد على أهمية الصوم وضرورته وموافقته للكتاب المقدس ينبغي أن نعلم أن الصوم هو فترة روحية مقدسة يهدف فيها الصائم إلى سموه الروحي، وهذا يحتاج إلى بعض التداريب الروحية وهي تختلف من شخص إلى آخر بحسب احتياج كل إنسان وقامته الروحية ويستطيع أن يمارسها بإرشاد أب الاعتراف. وبإيجاز نجيب على من يقول أنه يستطيع الصوم عن الطعام ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يحفظ لسانه من الخطأ بما قاله مار اسحق " أن صوم اللسان خير من صوم الفم " وعليه أن يدرب لسانه على الصمت وإن لم يستطع يستخدم هذه التداريب الثلاثة: لا تبدأ حديث إلا لضرورة، أجب بإجابات قصيرة، اشغل فكرك بعمل روحي يساعدك على الصمت كالصلاة أو التأمل في آية من آيات الكتاب المقدس.

ولمن يقول: "ماذا أفعل إذا واجهتني الأفكار الشريرة أثناء الصوم؟ نقول لا تجعل للأفكار الشريرة مكان في ذهنك سواء في الصوم أو في عير الصوم كما قال أحد القديسين:" أنك لا تستطيع أن تمنع الطيور من الطيران فوق رأسك ولكنك تستطيع أن لا تدعها تعمل لها داخل رأسك عشاً" وذلك بالاستعانة الدائمة بالصلوات السهمية فحينما تجد فكراً شريراً يقترب منك أطلب من الله مباشرة أن يبعد عنك هذا الفكر وحاول الانشغال بأمر مفيد آخر أو حول فكرك إلى أمر إيجابي يخص حياتك الروحية أو الدراسية.

ولمن يحدد لنفسه تدريب روحي في بداية الصوم ولكنه لا يستطيع تنفيذه نقول له جاهد ولا تيأس وأعلم أن الصوم فترة حروب روحية كما حدث للسيد المسيح (مت 4) وهي أيضاً فترة انتصار لمن يشترك مع المسيح في حربه،وأعلم أن الشيطان عندما يرى صومك وتوبتك يحسد عملك الروحي فيحاربك ليفقدك ثمرة عملك يقول يشوع ابن سيراخ " يا ابني إن تقدمت لخدمة ربك هيئ نفسك لجميع المتاعب" ولذلك ابدأ تدريبك من جديد، وتأكد من مناسبة هذا التدريب لك من خلال استشارة أب الاعتراف، واعلم أن الصديق يسقط سبع مرات في اليوم ويقوم.

ولمن يسأل عن هل شرب السجائر يفطر في الصوم العادي أو الانقطاعي نقول أنه قطعاً يفطر في الصوم الانقطاعي، وشرب السجائر في حد ذاته مكروه جداً بل وخطيئة في أحيان كثيرة ويحسن الامتناع عنها بتاتاً بقوة الإرادة ولأن كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن الذي يقول أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني حاول مرة ومرة بل ولو لزم الأمر مرات وقل للخطيئة لا تشمتي بي ياعدوتي فأني أن سقط أقوم. ولتكن فرصة الصوم مناسبة رائعة للتغلب على هذه العادة المكروهة وعلى غيرها مما يسيطر على حياتنا من أشياء تؤثر على حياتنا الروحية وعلاقتنا مع الله.

أما عن الطلاب المغتربين وهل يحق لهم الصيام في غربتهم أم لا؟ فأننا نرى أن هذه حالات خاصة فمن استطاع الصوم كان مثله مثل دانيال النبي والفتيه الذين معه.. ومن لا يتاح له الطعام الصيامي يمكنه العرض على الأب الكاهن الذي يرشده إلى الطريقة المناسبة له، ففي بعض الأحوال يمكن أن تقوم المدن الجامعية بتقديم وجبات للطلاب الصائمين حينما يتقدم مجموعة من الطلاب بطلب ذلك، وفي حالات أخرى كان يستغني الطلاب عن اللحوم وما شابه في وجبتهم، وربما تتمكن بعض بيوت الطلبة التابعة للكنيسة في تقديم هذه الوجبات، أو يشترك مجموعة من الطلبة في إعدادها إذا سمحت الظروف. وإذا تعذر كل ذلك يستطيع أب الاعتراف أن يعطي تصريحاً بالفطر إذا رأى ضرورة لذلك .

ولمن يسأل لماذا سمح السيد المسيح للشيطان أن يجربه ثلاث مرات ؟ ولماذا لم يعاقبه ويقبض عليه فوراً في هذه الحالة ؟

نقول : أن ربنا يسوع المسيح عند ما تجسد أي أتخذ جسداً وتأنس أي صار إنسانا صائراً في شبه الناس . . مشابهاً لنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطيئة . . وبعد معموديته وقبل بداية خدمته اقتيد بالروح أي بروحه القدوس إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس بعد صوماً دام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة، وقد أنتصر عليه بكلمة الله المكتوبة فيما جربه به، ولم يعلن له لاهوته لأنه من المعلوم أن ربنا له المجد في تجسده أخفى لاهوته _وأن كان لم يفارق ناسوته – عن الشيطان من أجل إتمام عمل الفداء الذي جاء من أجله . لأنهم لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد . .لقد كان يمكنه معاقبة الشيطان ولكن كيف كان يكمل عمل الفداء ؟ 

وبعد فإننا نطمئن شبابنا خاصة وأبناء الكنيسة عامة إلى أن جميع أصوامنا مثلما تعلم به الكنيسة لا يختلف عن ما جاء به الكتاب المقدس لا كثيراً أو قليلاً.

كيف تعرف تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة والأعياد التي تتبعه:

لمعرفة تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة المجيد والأعياد التي تتبعه في أي سنة من السنين:

يؤخذ تاريخ السنة (سنة الشهداء) المراد معرفة تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة فيها ويطرح منه عدد (1) والباقي يقسم على (19) وباقي هذه القسمة يضرب في (11) والناتج يقسم على (30) والباقي من هذه القسمة يطرح من عدد (40) (قاعدة ثابتة) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم ذبح خروف الفصح فأن كان من (1 إلى 23) كان في شهر برمودة وإن كان من (25 إلى 30) كان في شهر برمهات ثم تبحث عن اسم هذا اليوم ويوم الأحد التالي له يكون هو يوم عيد القيامة المجيد .

ومثالاً هذه السنة سنة 1718 ش (2002م) :-
1718 – 1 =1717 ÷19=9 والباقي 7×11=77 ÷30 =2 والباقي 17 يطرح من (40) فيكون الباقي (23) هو يوم ذبح الخروف ويكون في شهر برمودة ويوافق يوم أربعاء والأحد التالي له 27 برمودة هو يوم عيد القيامة المجيد .

(ملاحظة :- اذا كان ناتج الضرب في (11) لا يقبل القسمة على (30) نعود إلى الرقم (11) ونطرحه من (40) وفي حالة ما اذا كان ناتج الطرح من (40) يزيد عن (30) تسقط منه عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم ذبح خروف الفصح) .

الأعياد التي تتبعه

1- لمعرفة تاريخ يوم عيد الصعود المجيد ترجع إلى تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف تاريخه عدد (9) وتسقط من المجموع عدد (30) والباقي هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بشنس .

وإن كان عيد القيامة في برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (9) والناتج هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بشنس أيضاً وإن زاد الناتج عن (30) نسقط منه (30) والباقي هو تاريخ عيد الصعود في شهر بؤونه .

2-لمعرفة تاريخ عيد العنصرة ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إليه عدد (19) وتسقط من المجموع عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بشنس .

وأن كان عيد القيامة في شهر برمودة تصيف إلى تاريخه عدد (19) والمجموع هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بشنس وان زاد المجموع عن (30) تسقط منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ عيد العنصرة في شهر بؤونة .

3- لمعرفة عدد أيام صوم الرسل ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة وتحدد كم يوماً مضت من الشهر فأن كان في شهر برمهات تأخذ باقي برمهات وتضيف إليه عدد (45) فيكون المجموع هو عدد أيام صوم الرسل . وإن كان العيد في برمودة تأخذ باقي برمودة وتضيف إليه عدد (15) فيكون المجموع هو عدد أيام صوم الرسل .

4- لمعرفة يوم رفاع صوم نينوى ترجع إلى يوم عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إليه العدد (20) ومن المجموع تسقط عدد (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ رفاع صوم نينوى في شهر طوبة . وأن كان العيد في شهر برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (20) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ رفاع صوم نينوى في شهر طوبة وأن زاد المجموع عن (30) نسقط منه (30) ويكون الباقي هو تاريخ رفاع الصوم في شهر أمشير .

5- لمعرفة يوم رفاع الصوم الكبير ترجع إلى تاريخ عيد القيامة فأن كان في شهر برمهات تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (4) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ يوم الرفاع في شهر طوبة وأن زاد عن (30) نسقظ منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو رفاع الصوم الكبير في شهر أمشير . وإن كان العيد في شهر برمودة تضيف إلى تاريخه عدد (4) فيكون المجموع هو تاريخ يوم الرفاع في شهر أمشير وأن زاد عن (30) نسقط منه (30) فيكون الباقي هو تاريخ يوم رفاع الصوم الكبير في شهر برمهات.

معرفة اسم يوم النيروز:

لمعرفة اسم يوم ذبح خروف الفصح يلزم معرفة اسم أول يوم في السنة ولمعرفة ذلك :-

يؤخذ تاريخ السنة المراد معرفة اسم أول يوم فيها ويطرح منه عدد (4) والباقي يقسم على (28) وما يتبقى يضاف إليه ربعه بلا كسور ويقسم على (7) (إذا زاد عن السبعة) والباقي هو الرقم الذي يحدد اسم اليوم بحسب الجدول الآتي الذي يبدأ دائماً بيوم الأربعاء :-

الرقم 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
أربعاء خميس جمعة سبت أحد اثنين ثلاثاء

ومثالاً هذه السنة _ 1718 -4 = 1714 ÷28 =61 والباقي 6 +1 (الربع بلا كسور) =7 وهو رقم يوم الثلاثاء (بحسب الجدول) وقد كان أول السنة يوم ثلاثاء .ولمعرفة أسماء أوائل الشهور فأن لو كان أول توت يوم ثلاثاء فأن أول بابه يكون يوم خميس وأول هاتور يوم سبت وأول كيهك يوم الاثنين وهكذا الخ . . ويلاحظ أن أول شهر برمودة دائماً يوافق اسم أول يوم في أي سنة .

كما يلاحظ أن في السنة التي تلي الكبيسة وهي التي تقبل القسمة على أربعة بدون باق ينتقل اسم اليوم بدل من رقم واحد إلى رقمين.


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مقال دراسي عن الصوم الكبير، و تحديد موعد الصوم وموعد العيد*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------

